# Second time suffering from DP/DR



## esiuol (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been suffering with DP/DR since about June. At first it was awful but it got to the point where I still had it, but didn't notice it much and I was getting better. I didn't realise it at the time cause everyone who talked about recovering all said it was a sudden a thin, which always made me think that if I was better, I'd notice it.

Anyway, like I said it got a bit better overtime but the other day it just came back suddenly. Like, I was just standing there and it suddenly encompassed me. I'm so frustrated because it took so long to get better but it took seconds to fall apart again.

To anyone who has relapsed with DP/DR: Did it feel different the second time you went through it? It feels lsightly different to me. Some things are similar. I don't know if it is different or if I'm just so unfamiliar with it after months of feeling better that I just don't remember what it feels like.

I would really appreciate any replies!


----------



## esiuol (Nov 1, 2015)

?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I would say something triggered you to make the dpd come back like that. Do you remember if anything odd happened just at that moment the dpd came back? Was it something about where you were, or who you were with, or something you heard or saw etc?


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Does porn make you relapse?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

hopefuluk2 said:


> Does porn make you relapse?


You tell me.. hahaha


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

I felt that I was recovering about a month ago and I was watching a lot of porn and then I relapsed! I guess there is a connection. People with DP should never watch porn I guess!


----------



## esiuol (Nov 1, 2015)

Zed said:


> I would say something triggered you to make the dpd come back like that. Do you remember if anything odd happened just at that moment the dpd came back? Was it something about where you were, or who you were with, or something you heard or saw etc?


I honestly don't remember if anything triggered me to make me relapse. I was just standing there at work and I was suddenly overcome with DP/DR and everything looked a bit off and people seemed unreal. It was like I need to put sunglasses on (weirdly enough sunglasses helped my DP/DR haha)


----------



## esiuol (Nov 1, 2015)

hopefuluk2 said:


> Does porn make you relapse?


Well I've never watched a lot of porn to begin with and at the time it happened I hadn't watched porn in a long time. So it isn't that.


----------



## Ludwig (Dec 14, 2015)

This is my second time going through symptoms of DPDR as well, and I can relate to you that things do feel familiar. The fact that I've gone through this before is probably the reason I'm not going totally insane over it. But to be honest It's understandably difficult to pin down to feeling an exact way, of course it could feel like it's changed as perhaps the symptoms being what they are (distorted sense of time and emotion in god knows fucked up ways) could have made it difficult to recall the experience.


----------

